# Phantom grip?



## nasr20de (Apr 25, 2003)

Has anyone or is anyone currently running a phantom grip in here car. I was wondering what everyone thinks about it. My friend is creating a really nasty Z31 and he has been telling me about all the guys with big and fast 300's running them. Well thought I would throw that out and see what you guys thought of it.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i here good things about it, and Sport Compact Car Mag uses it in their 200SX, so it should be good.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> *i here good things about it, and Sport Compact Car Mag uses it in their 200SX, so it should be good. *


LOL


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i wouldnt use it for a RWD vehicle. they are good for front wheel drivers, but i wouldnt trust them on my S13. i'd get a J30 one and maybe have it rebuilt, or i'd save and buy a Quaiffe or a Kaaz or a Nismo.


----------



## nasr20de (Apr 25, 2003)

kool I was wondering b/c of my friend is putting one in his 300zx and alot of there guys use them.Thnx for the input and what kinda lsd does the j30 got .Is it the same like some of the 240 had?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

what is it? i never heard of it before..


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

the J30 uses a viscous LSD. a friend of mine just bolted one onto his 89. his name is rudeboy if you want to PM him. i'll be getting a J30 LSD as well, when i get some money.


----------



## nasr20de (Apr 25, 2003)

sweet did all the j30s come with it? still kinda a noob =( but learning. what kinda clutch does the ca18 take i havent even found that out yet


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i'm pretty sure all the J30's had them. my friend used the differential, and the axles and everything. do a search and you can find all kinds of info on LSD swapping, which ones you can use and which you cant and such.

as for the clutch, a lot of japanese companies will be able to order them for yu.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i think you can use the one for the S12 with the CA. it should be the same. also, get the 95 and above j30 diff. if not, the output shafts or something dont match up.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

if you use a 94 or older J30 diff, you can use the output shafts from that as well. that's not a big deal. the one my friend used was a 92 i think and everything bolted up.


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> if you use a 94 or older J30 diff, you can use the output shafts from that as well. that's not a big deal. the one my friend used was a 92 i think and everything bolted up.


 What does a j30 look like?? Im an extreme noob help me out.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

SUPERMAN said:


> What does a j30 look like?? Im an extreme noob help me out.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> if you use a 94 or older J30 diff, you can use the output shafts from that as well. that's not a big deal. the one my friend used was a 92 i think and everything bolted up.



Do you have to replace the backing plate on the J30 or no? The skyline one in my car we had to use the stock ka backing plate for it to bolt up. I'm assuming its the same, but just want to know for sure..


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Do you have to replace the backing plate on the J30 or no? The skyline one in my car we had to use the stock ka backing plate for it to bolt up. I'm assuming its the same, but just want to know for sure..


are you talking about the diff cover? if that's what you mean, then you have to use the stock S13 one. the cover just bolts on, dont really know why you have to change them.


----------

